# a little water vid



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

[ame="http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr241/06brute/?action=view&current=holowpaw013.flv"]







[/ame]


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice video. that looks like a real unpredictable place to ride with the different depths.. i guess that's good for fun but bad if you find that washoff huh


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah all you guys with the vids are showing me up!
Jon's indian name is "Sits in Chair". I guess mine is now "Sits on Couch" 

Wait till I get modded up! i'll have some vids!

nice vid, btw.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! Compliments on the water wheelie & then riding it out!!! :rockn:


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the good compliments on the vid. I know it's not all that but this is my first 4wheeler I have ever owned, been a two wheel rider all my life. I'm 40 years old and 4 wheels is the way to go!
The riding area is a man made pond that has filled in over the years with no really deep spots thats as deep as it's gets.
When the bike was stock it could hardly wheelie,now with the CDI and the 28's and the almond secondary spring I can wheelie pretty easily.
Thanks for the great site I have learned so much on the brute force and I do all my upgrades myself with the help of this site and another one(which I don't care for any more)you know the one.Thanks again for being kind ,not like HL they say its lame.More vids and pic to come. Green Machine


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

greenmachine said:


> Thanks for the great site I have learned so much on the brute force and I do all my upgrades myself with the help of this site and another one(which I don't care for any more)you know the one.Thanks again for being kind ,not like HL they say its lame. More vids and pic to come. Green Machine


Glad you are here man. Need more members just like you.
:You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hey man where you ride at cuz i am on the exact opposite coast but a little inland how far from okeechobee are ya


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been on lake okeechobee. 
So big looks like the ocean!

I just looked on wikipedia and it says the average depth of the lake is only 9 feet deep. Wow!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's crazy for a lake of that size. that's one of those places where you gotta be supa careful when boatin'.. and bailin out the boat too


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah and that 9ft is about the average size of the gators out there lol


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

That vid was taken at Suburbian Estates.We are in a drought right now and the water level is real low.Their's actually a burn ban for right now but we did get a half an inch of rain a few days ago.
lilbigtonka you live in kiss. or st.could?
I'm about 6mi. south of US192 off of interstate 95


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

neither im in arcadia about 1 hr west on 70


----------

